# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Test Enanthate +?????

## quivican

Hello Everybody. Ok, I am now at 190 lbs (256 lbs a year ago), approximately 14% BF, still 5'11, 42 years old, working out 5 to 6 days a week - heavy lifting 3 times a week, big time cardio + light weights 2 or 3 times a week. Diet consists primarily of high protein, fair carbs, very low fats. Lots of chicken, tuna, egg whites, veggies, brown rice, protein shakes, etc.

I have used Test (Cypionate not Enanthate ) by itself at 500mg a week x 12 weeks (first cycle 6 months ago). 

Goal: To gain a little bit more muscle (not a lot) but be able to retain most of my gains.

I just did my second shot of a new cycle, prescribed and under MD supervision, of Test Enanthate at 220mg/ml per week. When I used Test Cypionate I gained a good amount of muscle weight (water) but lost most of it when I finished the cycle. I want to be able to retain muscle gained a bit more than I did the last time. So my three questions are:

1- What is the best gear, combined with Test Enanthate, to retain most of the gains? Anabar, Winstrol , other? Not looking for huge bulking then losing it all, instead looking for mild gains that will stay after cycle. If possible, gear that is less damaging to the liver and/or other organs. 

2- Is Test Enanthate at 220mg a week (combined with something else) enough, or should I up the dose, and f so, up to what?

3- If you make a recommendation, could you please (very briefly if you want) indicate what, what dose, when to start/stop within the current Test cycle? 

My MD is a young, cool guy, whom I told my intentions to possibly up my Test dose or add gear to it. He understands my right to chose what I do with myself.

Any and all advice is welcome. In advance, I sincerely thank you for any help you may be able to offer me.

----------


## BJJ

> Hello Everybody. Ok, I am now at 190 lbs (256 lbs a year ago), approximately 14% BF, *still 5'11*, 42 years old, working out 5 to 6 days a week - heavy lifting 3 times a week, big time cardio + light weights 2 or 3 times a week. Diet consists primarily of high protein, fair carbs, very low fats. Lots of chicken, tuna, egg whites, veggies, brown rice, protein shakes, etc.
> 
> I have used Test (Cypionate not Enanthate ) by itself at 500mg a week x 12 weeks (first cycle 6 months ago). 
> 
> Goal: To gain a little bit more muscle (not a lot) but be able to retain most of my gains.
> 
> I just did my second shot of a new cycle, prescribed and under MD supervision, of Test Enanthate at 220mg/ml per week. When I used Test Cypionate I gained a good amount of muscle weight (water) but lost most of it when I finished the cycle. I want to be able to retain muscle gained a bit more than I did the last time. So my three questions are:
> 
> 1- What is the best gear, combined with Test Enanthate, to retain most of the gains? Anabar, Winstrol , other? Not looking for huge bulking then losing it all, instead looking for mild gains that will stay after cycle. If possible, gear that is less damaging to the liver and/or other organs. 
> ...


The bold is amazing!  :AaGreen22: 

Anyway, why not using test prop? in case, you may stack it with oxandrolone.

----------


## bjohnson1968

When you cycled previously did you do any type of pct?

----------


## ni4ni

why not inc the test to 500/wk like you did before?

----------


## quivican

> The bold is amazing! 
> 
> Anyway, why not using test prop? in case, you may stack it with oxandrolone.


I figured people would get a kick out of the "still 5'11".

Test Enanthate on hand. Is Test prop any better? I have read on this website Test is Test and that the different esthers made no significant difference. I am not saying I know any better. Simply stating what I have read here. The Test Enanthate was what my MD rx'd.

----------


## quivican

> why not inc the test to 500/wk like you did before?


I have used Test (Cypionate not Enanthate ) by itself at 500mg a week x 12 weeks (first cycle 6 months ago). 

When I used Test Cypionate (500mg a week x 12 weeks) I gained a good amount of muscle weight (water) but lost most of it when I finished the cycle. I want to be able to retain muscle gained a bit more than I did the last time.

----------


## quivican

> When you cycled previously did you do any type of pct?


I did not use any prescription PCT. I did use OTC test boosters from GNC and Healthfood Stores. Is this why I lost lost of my gains?

----------


## BJJ

> I figured people would get a kick out of the "still 5'11".
> 
> Test Enanthate on hand. Is Test prop any better? I have read on this website Test is Test and that the different esthers made no significant difference. I am not saying I know any better. Simply stating what I have read here. The Test Enanthate was what my MD rx'd.


I have to use them yet both so I speak from readings and others' experiences.
You shoud experience less sides and be able to reduce the lenght of the cycle.

----------


## baja212

> Hello Everybody. Ok, I am now at 190 lbs (256 lbs a year ago), approximately 14% BF, still 5'11, 42 years old, working out 5 to 6 days a week - heavy lifting 3 times a week, big time cardio + light weights 2 or 3 times a week. Diet consists primarily of high protein, fair carbs, very low fats. Lots of chicken, tuna, egg whites, veggies, brown rice, protein shakes, etc.
> 
> I have used Test (Cypionate not Enanthate ) by itself at 500mg a week x 12 weeks (first cycle 6 months ago). 
> 
> Goal: To gain a little bit more muscle (not a lot) but be able to retain most of my gains.
> 
> I just did my second shot of a new cycle, prescribed and under MD supervision, of Test Enanthate at 220mg/ml per week. When I used Test Cypionate I gained a good amount of muscle weight (water) but lost most of it when I finished the cycle. I want to be able to retain muscle gained a bit more than I did the last time. So my three questions are:
> 
> 1- What is the best gear, combined with Test Enanthate, to retain most of the gains? Anabar, Winstrol , other? Not looking for huge bulking then losing it all, instead looking for mild gains that will stay after cycle. If possible, gear that is less damaging to the liver and/or other organs. 
> ...


A doctor percsribed Test? At 220mg a week. Did you have low Test when you entered his office? Were you diagnoised with having low Test?

----------


## quivican

> A doctor percsribed Test? At 220mg a week. Did you have low Test when you entered his office? Were you diagnoised with having low Test?


yeap! TRT.

----------


## quivican

> I have to use them yet both so I speak from readings and others' experiences.
> You shoud experience less sides and be able to reduce the lenght of the cycle.


Thanks for the info. I will consider your advice and appreciate it.

----------


## bjohnson1968

> I did not use any prescription PCT. I did use OTC test boosters from GNC and Healthfood Stores. Is this why I lost lost of my gains?


Yea Bro this would be a good reason why you lost your gains I would've run proper pct personally 

Peace

----------


## glover

I would add around 40mgs per day of Anavar for 8 weeks with your currnet Enthanate for lean gains most likely to retain. I am assuming you will continue to use Enthanate continously. Therefore nothing else is required. I am also assuming you came down from a fat 256lbs and are now lean. Is that right? Anavar is mild on the liver and will not bloat you like other steriods . It is more expensive however, but since your 42 I am also assuming money is not a primary issue.

----------


## wheninrome

I make no claim at knowledge especially compared to the vets around here (maybe one wil chime in and help out) but I'm in a similar situation - 40, 5'10", 191 and counting and have recently been told my test is borderline and awaiting further results. 

I had decided to cycle before I had gone to the Doc who wanted to run the tests based on symptoms. I'm going nowhere quick no matter how much I change it up and wanted to get a leg up. 

I've done assloads of research the past two months and it definitely sounds to me that proper PCT was your downfall from the first cycle. After a cycle your body goes into an extreme catabolic state and without proper Post Cycle Therapy and without the help of your own bodies testosterone production you will lose what muscle you have gained. Check this out: 

http://www.*********.com/steroids/Po...%28PCT%29.html 

and then head on over to the PCT forum and soak it up.. great guys here with tons o' knowledge..

Enjoy and Good Luck!

----------


## wheninrome

evidently posting a link is a no no.. oops.. sorry man.. it was a similar site with a nice explanation of what is happening post cycle and why and how to combat it - but i guess i won't put it up because i dig the info and peeps around here and don't want to get banned..  :0lamo:

----------


## lovbyts

Why are you guys asking him about PCT and telling him he should have. He is on TRT/HRT lowering his prescribed test back down to his normal level is his PCT. Nothing else needed... Read up boys...

----------


## quivican

> Yea Bro this would be a good reason why you lost your gains I would've run proper pct personally 
> 
> Peace


Got it! Thanks bro.

----------


## quivican

> I would add around 40mgs per day of Anavar for 8 weeks with your currnet Enthanate for lean gains most likely to retain. I am assuming you will continue to use Enthanate continously. Therefore nothing else is required. I am also assuming you came down from a fat 256lbs and are now lean. Is that right? Anavar is mild on the liver and will not bloat you like other steriods. It is more expensive however, but since your 42 I am also assuming money is not a primary issue.


Anavar 40mgs/day x 8 weeks. got it! No- Anavar price no issue. Yes-test E continues. yes-fat 256 then, fairly lean now. Thanks for all your advice, it is truly appreciated. Thanks again!

----------


## quivican

> I make no claim at knowledge especially compared to the vets around here (maybe one wil chime in and help out) but I'm in a similar situation - 40, 5'10", 191 and counting and have recently been told my test is borderline and awaiting further results. 
> 
> I had decided to cycle before I had gone to the Doc who wanted to run the tests based on symptoms. I'm going nowhere quick no matter how much I change it up and wanted to get a leg up. 
> 
> I've done assloads of research the past two months and it definitely sounds to me that proper PCT was your downfall from the first cycle. After a cycle your body goes into an extreme catabolic state and without proper Post Cycle Therapy and without the help of your own bodies testosterone production you will lose what muscle you have gained. Check this out: 
> 
> http://www.*********.com/steroids/Po...%28PCT%29.html 
> 
> and then head on over to the PCT forum and soak it up.. great guys here with tons o' knowledge..
> ...


Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!

----------


## quivican

> evidently posting a link is a no no.. oops.. sorry man.. it was a similar site with a nice explanation of what is happening post cycle and why and how to combat it - but i guess i won't put it up because i dig the info and peeps around here and don't want to get banned..


No proble. Thanks anyway.

----------


## quivican

> Why are you guys asking him about PCT and telling him he should have. He is on TRT/HRT lowering his prescribed test back down to his normal level is his PCT. Nothing else needed... Read up boys...


Thanks for this info. I really appreciate it all. It is actually taking me by surprise, though. I was told by the physician I would be using pct. If you have any further info or advice on this...you got my attention, I am listening......

----------


## brokendown

I think you want to wait 2 to 3 weeks after your last injection and then start using Clomid 300mg on day one 100 mg for ten days then 50mg for ten days

also use arimidex .25mg/ed during the cycle and the 3 weeks after the cycle, now I am a newbie so I would do a search on my advice

----------

